# UK vs US versions Blu Ray



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm looking to get the Bourne Trilogy on Blu Ray, but not wanting to spend 60+ dollars for it. I found the UK version for only 40 shipped. But is there a difference between it and the US version? I actually like the UK artwork better, but that's just me.

But I've read it will play on US blu ray players, but I just wanted to see if anyone has any info on this?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If it's region B..then no.
If it's region free then it will be fine..


----------

